# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Blausteinsee noch gesperrt???

## Straggi

Hallo,
wei jemand ob der Blausteinsee noch gesperrt ist, oder ob er schon wieder frei fr Surfer ist?
Danke fr Infos

----------


## Heiopeiko

So habe ich es jedenfalls den Webseiten des "Surfclub Blausteinsee" entnommen.

Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob ein Surfer, der im Winter bei Sturm ne Runde rockt die Umwelt wirklich strker belastet, als die ganzen Badenden im Sommer...

Hier die Homepage des Clubs: http://www.surfclub-blausteinsee.de/

Gru, Heiko

----------


## Straggi

Ja mit dem Naturschutz nehmen die es ziemlich genau. Im Sommer hocken die Naturschtzer in den Bschen und schieen Fotos von Surfern, die zu nahe an die Uferzonen surfen.
Dabei sind nicht die Surfer die Umweltzerstrer, sondern die beschissenen Badegste.
Dank dieser Gattung habe ich mir letzten Sommer ein Segel an ner zerbrochenen Glasflasche zerfetzt.
Habe bisher auch noch keinen Surfer dort erlebt, der Mll oder Unrat achtlos weggeschmissen hat oder sonstiges.
Na was soll ich mich aufregen, fahre eben wiedermal nach Ool.

Danke fr die Info

----------


## helijuergen

So,laut meiner Info msste Blausteinsee am kommenden Wochenende wieder fr Surfer offen sein.Wenn das Wetter so bleibt werde ich meine Saison erffnen.Wer ist dann auch da.Gruss jrgen

----------


## tigger1983

ich hab bock, wenn denn wind is... Und das sieht fr die woche sehr bescheiden aus...

----------


## helijuergen

Genau,ich hab auch bock . Und bei dem Wetter einfach raus.Und wenns nur fr bischen rumschiffen ist.9,0er sollte aber mehr drin sein.Gruss jrgen

----------


## tigger1983

naja mit meinem 7er brauch ich da wohl nit aufzukreuzen, ist leider noch mein grtes  :Frown:

----------


## helijuergen

7er knnte zuklein sein.Mist ich suche noch dringend einen Mast bis Samstag in 4,90m

----------


## helijuergen

Ist jemand morgen am Blausteinsee

----------

